# Ziva's got mange :-(



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

The bald head









The ear:









Her poor face/head is so bald & itchy:









Her bald as a baby's but belly:









Her Back leg:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

demodectic mange?

i'm sorry...poor baby...


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

magicre said:


> demodectic mange?
> 
> i'm sorry...poor baby...


Sarcoptic.....we've already been through demodex.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Poor little baby! Back when Lucky was 8 weeks old she got mange. I just remember taking her for these dips at the vets. Cleared up and she has never had a problem.

Hope your baby is on the mend soon!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awh, poor girl. 
Sending healing vibes her way!


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

aw...sorry to hear about Ziva...hope she's in speed recovery!!!:angel:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Awww, poor baby.
I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Poor Ziva. Here's to a fast and full recovery! 

What are you doing for treatment?


----------

